# Ryzen und RAM speed 3200 MHz vs 3600 usw?



## SenpaiiXD (21. Juli 2020)

Was genau ist denn eigentlich das Problem bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten für absolute Laien erklärt?
Und wie finde ich heraus, ob mein System/Prozessor/oder was auch immer das Problem da ist, 3600 MHz verträgt oder nicht?

Danke für jede Antwort im Vorraus!

Falls relevant: 3800x auf X570 MEG Unify und irgend ein Gskill trident Z der auch mehr als 3600 schaffen würde bei cl 16-22-? usw.
Mit dem letzten BIOS update vor ca 1 Monat wurde das XMP Profil(e) von 1 auf 2 erweitert, was auch immer das bringen soll,  aber beim aktivieren dessen wurde automatisch 3200 gewählt. Bis dahin war beim aktiivieren des XMP Profils imer 3600 gewählt worden. So habe ich  dann manuell auf 3600 eingestellt.


----------



## flx23 (21. Juli 2020)

Für absolute Laien, je schneller der RAM arbeitet desto "ungenaue" ist seine Ausgabe. Ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit ist das Signal zwischen RAM und CPU so "undeutlich" das sie sich einfach nicht mehr verstehen.
Wenn es mit 3600 bei dir läuft ist ja alles gut, der Performance Verlust zu 3200 ist aber gering


----------



## SenpaiiXD (21. Juli 2020)

Ah ok danke, jetzt macht das Sinn. Also solange mein Spiel nicht abstürtzt verkraftet mein System auch über den "sweetspot" von 3200 hinaus? 
Der Test ist quasi nur ob es zu abstürzen kommt? 
Denn der Verkäufer wollte mir letztes Jahr erzählen dass 3600 safe laufen aber darüber hinaus wird irgendwie irgendeine Rechenleistung oder Geschwindigkeit "halbiert"


----------



## HisN (21. Juli 2020)

Genau so ist es.
Der Speichercontroller halbiert seinen Zugriff auf das RAM, weil er einfach nicht schneller kann, wenn man nicht händisch eingreift.
D.h. Du hast dann zwar 4000er RAM am laufen, aber es erfolgt nur jeden 2. Taktzyklus auch wirklich ein Zugriff durch die CPU, weil die es nicht schneller kann.
Man muss da immer das globale Zusammenspiel anschauen.

Es ist als würdest Du beim Baseball-Training vor der Ballmaschine stehen, wenn die 36 Bälle pro Minute auf Dich ballert, dann erwischt Du mit Mühe und Not jeden Ball. Aber wenn sie 40 Bälle pro Minute auf Dich zuschießt, dann musst Du jeden 2. Ball auslassen, weil Du einfach zu langsam dafür bist.

Du: Speichercontroller in der CPU, RAM: Ballmaschine.


----------



## flx23 (21. Juli 2020)

Also sweetspot ist bei 3600 wenn deine CPU bzw. Die infinity fabric 1800 MHz schafft.
Mehr lohnt sich kaum


----------



## SenpaiiXD (21. Juli 2020)

lol fehlerhafter doppelpost


----------



## SenpaiiXD (21. Juli 2020)

wie teste ich mein infinity fabric denn?

danke für alle antworten. war sehr hilfreich!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Juli 2020)

Takt rauf und schauen, wanns zu Bluescreens/Abstürzen kommt. Also z.B. 1800MHz, 1866MHz, 1900MHz etc


----------



## flx23 (22. Juli 2020)

Und mit diversen Tools kannst du sie auslesen, z. B. Ryzen Master


----------



## SenpaiiXD (5. August 2020)

Hallo Leute ich hab leider ncioh eine Frage, wieviel darf man denn bei den Timings herumstellen? Ist da auch wieder nur bluescreen die FOlge oder ggfs schlimmeres?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. August 2020)

Wenn die Timings zu straff sind, bootet die Kiste entweder gar nicht oder es gibt nen Bluescreen


----------



## SaPass (5. August 2020)

Im Worst-Case-Szenario musst du einen BIOS-Reset machen, damit der Rechner wieder bootet.

Wenn du eine Anleitung suchst, dann schau mal hier: Aus der Community: RAM OC Anleitung in Version 2.10 fuer Zen 2 erschienen - ComputerBase


----------



## flx23 (5. August 2020)

SenpaiiXD schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich hab leider ncioh eine Frage, wieviel darf man denn bei den Timings herumstellen? Ist da auch wieder nur bluescreen die FOlge oder ggfs schlimmeres?



Falsche Timings bedeutet nur das CPU und RAM sich nicht mehr verstehen, somit kann da in der Theorie nichts kaputt gehen.
Ich wüsste auch nicht das jemand einen RAM gekillt hat über falsche Timings.

An sich gilt halt immer Stück für Stück arbeiten und nicht irgendwelche utopischen Werte einstellen


----------



## SenpaiiXD (7. August 2020)

Verstehe, so einigermaßen, danke euch allen

ich hab 16 19 19 39 89 aktuell. brächte es denn was, wenn ich aus 16 16 16 mache aus den ersten 3en?

ok ich offenbare hier gerade kollosal das ich keine Ahnung habe, nicht mal welche Timings entscheidend sind. sorry dafür


----------



## HisN (7. August 2020)

Sagen wir es mal so: Du arbeitest im Promille-Bereich.
Egal an welchen Timings nach dem ersten Du arbeitest.


----------

